# Cardio Blueprints to BUILD Muscle, Not Lose It



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

After I train, this happens every time I’m in the locker room getting ready for a shower.I hear two scrawny, confused dudes (SCD’s) discussing the pro’s and con’s of doing cardio apart of their muscle program.The conversation usually goes like this: SCD #1: I hate cardio. I don’t do any since I’m trying to bulk [...]

*Read More...*


----------

